# Shelter buddies



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I wrote about this in the other thread but its so important I wanted to give it its own thread. I got to thinking (thanks to all the great feedback so far) but its clear that some shelters have more success (and money) at placing their dogs than others do. What if we could find a way to partnership these two together so that the more successful ones could help the others? I would be more than willing to work with my local shelter(s) to help establish such a program. We've all sceen programs like this help in other ways-why not with our dogs??? What do others think?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

dd brought up that petfinder has something with basically the same idea but perhaps we could take it one step further. I'm thinking one shelter working directly with another shelter (sort of a sister shelter). Petfinder might be able to help with transport in these cases







What do you think?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Check out my post in the other thread. More and more shelters are doing something like this.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add that my thinking is to make this more personal. Its clear that the people in these places really care but like most things, its so much easier handling things like this when you have someone to help you out...if we could help with the isolation some of these folks must feel its bound to help out. This too, would help increase awareness for everyone involved.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Bad idea to make this a second thread-sorry. I'll go back to the other


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Many shelters are working with Rescue Waggin Charities, and I wish even more would as from my experiances with them through my shelter they do a lot of good. They generally bring us 20-30 dogs bi-monthly from South shelters that don't have the room and we place them all. On occasion some end up changing their temperament or showing issues and we just contact Rescue waggin and they will take them back which to me is very responsible.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What happens to the dogs they "take back"??

dd


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think the Rescue Waggin programs are excellent but unfortunately the shelters that need them most can't take advantage of them because of inability to quarantine or provide other vet care. Our group has tried to tackle some of these issues and be a bridge between shelters with nothing and reputable rescues. There seems to be a growing movement of other groups doing similar things or creating rescue consortiums to assist animals in need. 

IMO the solution for my area and others like it is A. Moving dogs to other regions with less of a pet overpopulation problem and B. low cost or free spay/neuter programs that serve low income communities. 

Some things that help:

1. $ for transport. We move a little around 100 animals a month using rented cargo vans and between the rentals and gas, it adds up quick. Other groups in this area with similar programs are up against the same problems

2. $ for vaccines to be sent to shelters where the county is unable to provide them. Vaccines reduce the risk of parvo and help make more transports possible. Most of the shelters in this area (outside the urban centers) provide no vet work. No vaccines, no dewormer, no emergency care. It's not that they don't want to, but they just can't. 

3. Volunteers. We need them here definitely, but we wouldn't say no to some out of area folks who could help with answering emails, screening new rescues etc. Again, this is true not just of my group but a general need for more help.

4. $ for low cost spay/neuter programs in rural areas. We're working with some but more help is needed. In some of these areas the nearest vet is hours away and/or not rescue friendly. There's a group that has a mobile clinic and they're starting to work more in eastern KY which is a big help. We're currently fundraising because even their very modest fees are too much for the people who need the help most. 

Some things that don't work - 

1. Calling local shelters/county governments and lambasting them. With 100 places to put every penny, animals just aren't a big priority for most of these counties. When they've got kids starving, I can't fault them for that. When internet/Petfinder postings bring the county a bunch of bad press, they are far more likely to restrict the posting of their animals than spend money they don't have to change their policies. With a very few exceptions press hurts the animals far more than it helps for this reason.

2. Promoting local adoptions. In most of these areas anyone who wants a dog has 10, dogs are almost always kept outdoors, receive no vet care, and many/most of the truly rural shelters do not have spay/neuter policies so animals go out unaltered. 

I'm excited to see this discussion and look forward to reading other ideas. I realize that this goes a little beyond just purebred GSDs but hopefully as dog lovers people don't mind this being more general.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

pupresq, I would love to help with #3. Some time ago I signed up to do just what you are asking for with our local rescue but to date there hasn't been a need. 
As far as #2. I can likely help out with that too! If I remember right vaccines are very affordable and can be ordered from say, Drs Foster and Smith or Jeffers, right? These are things I can budget for-where would you want them sent? Vaccinating animals is huge as far as I'm concerned and I would love to help out with that







Please PM or note this info here ok? 
And let me know if I can volunteer for the other. I'd really like that.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Will do!!! I appreciate your enthusiasm and welcome the help!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful!! I might be able to do the same for Shepherds of Every Color







I always keep a long distance phone card filled with min's just for my rescue work!! I can't pm from home, unless I get a PM first. Let me give you my email address in case you'd like to forward an application to me. Its [email protected] and if you PM me I'll send you my phone number
Hugs


----------

